# Happy Birthday greenbaggins, Oecolampadius



## PB Moderating Team (Jul 12, 2011)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-greenbaggins (born 1978, Age: 33)
-Oecolampadius (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Matthew Tringali (Jul 12, 2011)

Lane is precisely two days older than I am and yet much wiser!


----------



## baron (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Celebrating God giving wisdom well beyond years, to those years know and unknown!


----------



## JennyG (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday both, and many blessings!


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you all! Normally I don't comment on my own birthday, but 33 is a special one for me, an aspiring hobbit, as I note here.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lane and Joel!!!


----------



## Matthew Tringali (Jul 12, 2011)

greenbaggins said:


> Thank you all! Normally I don't comment on my own birthday, but 33 is a special one for me, an aspiring hobbit, as I note here.



Wow, if it wasn't already obvious enough how nerdy you are...


----------



## Skyler (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------

